# Imperfecto o Estaba + gerundio



## Penyafort

¿Cuál es la opción más natural en alemán para expresar una acción continuada en el pasado?

He leído que para ello se utiliza a menudo el Perfekt -y que, en ocasiones, se usa _gerade _para aclarar su aspecto continuo- pero ¿realmente dependemos solo del contexto para una misma forma? Si ya utilizo, por ejemplo, _ich habe gespielt_ para "he jugado" y "jugué" (cosa que me parece lógica, porque ya lo alternamos en español dependiendo de la variedad), ¿cómo diferenciarlo de su uso progresivo en "jugaba" o "estaba jugando"?

En otras palabras, cómo sé si_ Ich habe das Fenster geöffnet, als sie ankammen_ significa _Abrí la ventana cuando llegaron _o _Abría (Estaba abriendo) la ventana cuando llegaron _en frases donde, como esta, el contexto tampoco lo deja claro?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

¡Una pregunta muy interesante!

Depende bastante del caso concreto. En términos generales:

En muchas ocasiones, o lo deja claro el contexto o, por cuestiones de uso, difícilmente puede ser progresivo, como en el ejemplo que planteas. Cuando leo tu frase ni se me ocurre que pueda ser progresivo, y de serlo, yo (y la mayoría de los hablantes, creo) lo expresaría de otra forma, por ejemplo:

_Ich war (gerade) dabei, das Fenster zu öffnen, als sie angekommen sind / ankamen. _("anka*m*en" con una sola "m")

Lo mismo ocurre si el contexto no lo dejaría claro y las dos posibilidades serían igual de probables.

Digamos que entre las dos posibilidades (acción puntual y progresiva), la interpretación "por defecto" es la primera (acción puntual). En el caso de que se use como progresivo, es porque el contexto lo deja clarísimo. Por ejemplo:

_Ich habe auf die Kinder aufgepasst, als plötzlich der Strom ausgefallen ist. _

Aquí no hay lugar a dudas. Obviamente no empecé a cuidar a los niños cuando (de repente) se fue la luz.


----------



## kunvla

_Abrí la ventana cuando llegaron_. = Abrí la ventana después de que habían llegado / haber llegado [ellos].
Ich öffnete das Fenster, (gleich) nachdem sie angekommen waren.

_Abría (Estaba abriendo) la ventana cuando llegaron_. = Abría (Estaba abriendo) la ventana en el momento en el que llegaron.
Ich war gerade dabei(,) das Fenster zu öffnen, als sie ankamen.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

elroy said:


> _Ich habe auf die Kinder aufgepasst, als plötzlich der Strom ausgefallen ist. _
> 
> Aquí no hay lugar a dudas. Obviamente no empecé a cuidar a los niños cuando (de repente) se fue la luz


La oración alemana la entiendo como sigue:

Cuidaba (= Estaba cuidando) a los niños cuando (de repente) se fue la luz.

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

kunvla said:


> _Abrí la ventana cuando llegaron_. = Abrí la ventana después de que habían llegado / haber llegado [ellos].
> Ich öffnete das Fenster, (gleich) nachdem sie angekommen waren.


Claro, hay maneras de expresarlo que quitan cualquier posibilidad de ambigüedad, aunque fuese solo teorética. No creo que @Penyafort preguntara por eso. 



kunvla said:


> _Abría (Estaba abriendo) la ventana cuando llegaron_. = Abría (Estaba abriendo) la ventana en el momento en el que llegaron.
> Ich war gerade dabei(,) das Fenster zu öffnen, als sie ankamen.


Creo que la coma es obligatoria. En cambio diría que el "gerade" es facultativo.



kunvla said:


> La oración alemana la entiendo como sigue:
> 
> Cuidaba (= Estaba cuidando) a los niños cuando (de repente) se fue la luz.


Yo también. Es lo que quise decir, no sé si me expresé mal.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Y en una frase como "estaba lloviendo cuando me fui a dormir", en el habla normal ¿ suena mal o poco natural decir _es regnete als ich...?_


----------



## Tonerl

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Y en una frase como "estaba lloviendo cuando me fui a dormir", en el habla normal ¿ suena mal o poco natural decir _es regnete als ich...?_



_*es regnete, als ich schlafen ging

als ich schlafen ging, regnete es  *_


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Tonerl said:


> _*es regnete, als ich schlafen ging
> 
> als ich schlafen ging, regnete es  *_


Sí, gracias. así lo diría yo en mi pobre alemán, pero como siempre leo y me dicen que el _Präteritum _no se usa en la lengua hablada, sino en la escrita y más formal, mi duda, y creo que la del creador del hilo, es cómo narrar hechos pasados que no son puntuales como el "estaba lloviendo", en el habla cotidiana.


----------



## osa_menor

Yo, en mi habla cotidiana, diría:
"Als ich gestern Abend ins Bett gegangen bin, hat es geregnet."
Un saludo de la Sajonia


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Un saludo de la Sajonia


 
_*Es un placer volver a verte por aquí !!! 🙋‍♂️*_


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Entonces entiendo que para no complicarme la vida en cualquier situación progresiva o continua en el pasado puedo usar el _Perfekt._
Si yo, por ejemplo, digo "Als ich von der Schule gekommen bin, habe ich eine Brieftasche gefunden" yo puedo querer decir que me la encontré por el camino, no justo cuando llegué a casa.
En español en ese caso diría "cuando venía del colegio".
Si quisiera decir que me la encontré justo al llegar usaría "llegué" o "he llegado".
Entiendo que en alemán el _Perfekt _vale para las dos situaciones, por el camino o justo al llegar.


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso que es así y es una de la razones por la cuales yo tengo dificultades con el uso de los tiempos del pasado en el español.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

osa_menor said:


> Pienso que es así y es una de la razones por la cuales yo tengo dificultades con el uso de los tiempos del pasado en el español.


Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Alemanita

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si yo, por ejemplo, digo "Als ich von der Schule gekommen bin, habe ich eine Brieftasche gefunden" yo puedo querer decir* que me la encontré por el camino*
> En español en ese caso diría "cuando venía del colegio".



En este ejemplo en concreto, también es común decir en alemán: Auf dem Heimweg (von der Schule) habe ich eine Brieftasche gefunden.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si quisiera decir que me la encontré justo al llegar usaría "llegué" o "he llegado".



Esto no lo entiendo; generalmente decimos _dónde_ encontramos una cosa. Si por ejemplo, después de volver del cole, te encuentras con una billetera desconocida en la mesa de tu cocina:
Als ich von der Schule (nach Hause) gekommen bin, habe ich (auf dem Küchentisch) eine Brieftasche gefunden.
(Como siempre, estos ejemplos inventados son chuecos por donde los mires.)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Alemanita said:


> En este ejemplo en concreto, también es común decir en alemán: Auf dem Heimweg (von der Schule) habe ich eine Brieftasche gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no lo entiendo; generalmente decimos _dónde_ encontramos una cosa. Si por ejemplo, después de volver del cole, te encuentras con una billetera desconocida en la mesa de tu cocina:
> Als ich von der Schule (nach Hause) gekommen bin, habe ich (auf dem Küchentisch) eine Brieftasche gefunden.
> (Como siempre, estos ejemplos inventados son chuecos por donde los mires.)


Sí, entiendo. En español con el tiempo verbal en este caso es suficiente, pero en alemán tienes que concretar el lugar o el momento.
Si yo digo, "Cuando venía del colegio  me encontré una cartera" ya se entiende que es por el camino.


----------



## Tonerl

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si yo digo, "Cuando venía del colegio me encontré una cartera" ya se entiende que es por el camino



_*Cuando*_ _*venía del colegio me encontré una cartera*_

_*Auf dem „Heimweg/Nachhauseweg“ von der Schule fand ich ein „Portemonnaie/eine Brieftasche“ (auf der Straße)

Auf dem „Heimweg/Nachhauseweg“ von der Schule habe ich auf der Straße ein „Portemonnaie/eine Brieftasche“ gefunden*_


----------

